# Passengers allowed for Prime Now?



## Alex831

Just signed up on Wednesday and got scheduled 2 Prime Now blocks for this week. Excited and also nervous.

Quick question - are you allowed to bring a passenger on your routes? One of my blocks is this Sunday and my husband wants to go with me to check it out / help with parking (stay in car if double parked or drop me off and drive around block while I pick up orders). Has anyone brought a passenger? I've searched and searched but couldn't find any info if this is allowed or not.

Thanks


----------



## FlexDriver

Alex831 said:


> Just signed up on Wednesday and got scheduled 2 Prime Now blocks for this week. Excited and also nervous.
> 
> Quick question - are you allowed to bring a passenger on your routes? One of my blocks is this Sunday and my husband wants to go with me to check it out / help with parking (stay in car if double parked or drop me off and drive around block while I pick up orders). Has anyone brought a passenger? I've searched and searched but couldn't find any info if this is allowed or not.
> 
> Thanks


Some of the WH personnel are cranky about having PAX while pickup, leave your hubby at a Gas station or somewhere nearby at your first pickup, after picking up stuff from WH pick him up for deliveries. After that you will learn how things works at your WH.
GL and WC


----------



## Uber48208

Alex831 said:


> Just signed up on Wednesday and got scheduled 2 Prime Now blocks for this week. Excited and also nervous.
> 
> Quick question - are you allowed to bring a passenger on your routes? One of my blocks is this Sunday and my husband wants to go with me to check it out / help with parking (stay in car if double parked or drop me off and drive around block while I pick up orders). Has anyone brought a passenger? I've searched and searched but couldn't find any info if this is allowed or not.
> 
> Thanks


Not allowed - pretty sure it's in the on-boarding videos... likely primarily due to insurance issues (among others)


----------



## Shangsta

You can always pick him up on your route but there isnt a single warehouse that lets you bring passengers inside for security reasons.

For my onboarding Amazon forebid having a passenger in the car but others have pointed out they have no way of enforcing it and some people do it.

As Uber said, it may void your insurance so be careful.

There are some other girls on here who deliver, would you ladies say you havent had to really fear for your safety?


----------



## FlexDriver

Its a GREY area, Amazon cannot stop you for having someone with you for safety/security reason, if they do some will sue them after any small incident. Think about south Philly and Bronx
*If anyone can show me some proof that they have something in TOS/Contract please share. TIA

Update: Went through the entire Contract/TOS did not found single word which prohibits carrying a Passenger while delivering, so IMO it is a "GREY AREA". I am not an attorney so basically it will be your personal decision.*


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> Its a GREY area, Amazon cannot stop you for having someone with you for safety/security reason, if they do some will sue them after any small incident. Think about south Philly and Bronx
> *If anyone can show me some proof that they have something in TOS/Contract please share. TIA*


I am not so sure its a gray area. I agree it is unlikely Amazon could or would deactivate you for driving with a Passenger but they make it very clear they would not cover a passenger in case of accident and I have seen people with passengers kicked out of our warehouse for security reasons. While they background check us as drivers, they do not background check passengers.


----------



## Alex831

Thanks for all your replies. Much appreciated info. In the 19 training videos I watched there was zero info about passengers, and in the FAQ Amazon states as an independent contractor you are allowed to bring whatever items/ supplies you want to help you make successful deliveries and I thought maybe my husband could be considered a supply

Think it's best to take the advice to error on the side of caution and leave him at home. I wasn't really worried about safety as much as getting a ticket for double parking in Berkeley while picking up restaurant orders haha.


----------



## dnlbaboof

if anything bringing a passenger is safer and more efficient, knowing that amazon has some real legal big wigs you know they thought of this and them not outright banning it means they probably think its no big deal


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

i seen people loading their kids and wives outside of commerce location after they get boxes. thats pretty cool to speed things up


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

because i seen more than 1 guy doing it...

I laughed my A** off...

by the way I dont know where this video came from EDIT: I actually forgot it was in our "training" video lol... but it states no passengers allowed somewhere amongst the video




18:09 "No passengers at the warehouse or during deliveries"


----------



## Shangsta

As an independent contractor they cant stop you from delivering with Pax. Someone snitched to a blue vest at my warehouse and he said they know what goes on. If you get in an accident with pax flex insurance will not cover them


----------



## FlexDriver

There is nothing related to that in TOS! its a grey area. Youtube video does not have any legal standing/s what so ever........... TOS does have, its a legal document!!IMO


----------



## circle1

dnlbaboof said:


> if anything bringing a passenger is safer and more efficient, knowing that amazon has some real legal big wigs you know they thought of this and them not outright banning it means they probably think its no big deal


Good point! As an independent contractor, how could they tell you who can-or-cannot be in the car (taking the cue from the fact it's never mentioned in TOS or training vids)?

. . . although one may want to bounce this off your insurance agent, just to be certain everybody's covered!


----------



## circle1

TruegamerSeymour said:


> i seen people loading their kids and wives outside of commerce location after they get boxes. thats pretty cool to speed things up


Yeah, where I work (making deliveries to several of my employers' branches) I see the janitors using their kids as helpers.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

its not a "youtube" video its a Amazon video uploaded to Youtube...

I would love a helper actually...I was just trying to enlighten whomever asked :/

edit: as shangsta said not enforced.
so i guess i can keep growing my mohawk and show off my boxers because we're independant!

Edit: I have seen people in colorful pajamas for christ sakes!


----------



## Sweitzeram

Why ok earth would anyone want a passenger? I see it all the time and it makes no sense to me. They are renting a driver and their vehicle for 18 bucks an hour.. Why on earth anyone would want to bring a helper to diminish their profits is beyond me.. It doesnt save you much if any time while delivering.


----------



## Shangsta

Sweitzeram said:


> Why ok earth would anyone want a passenger? I see it all the time and it makes no sense to me. They are renting a driver and their vehicle for 18 bucks an hour.. Why on earth anyone would want to bring a helper to diminish their profits is beyond me.. It doesnt save you much if any time while delivering.


If you are splitting your profits its bad but it definitely can save time. I saw one dad doing it with his 11 year old son they were quicker than the average driver cause dad would point the car in direction of next delivery while boy ran in and out to drop the package. All driver has to do is navigate and scan. Pax finds package and delivers it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Some people might just want the company? Plus, one can be forced into some pretty crappy areas, just even just be for safety's sake.
Diminishing profits? Unless you are actually sharing the money with the other person....but hey people can do what they want with their money.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

i wonder if customers would report or when asked to give feedback that kids delivered it...that would be bad.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex

Funny, today at the check in area there is a table out near the front entrance doors. I noticed a lot of people just sitting there. I thought they were WH employees taking a break. After I load up this morning and exit the WH, I drive out the same area where the table is. I saw three people jump into three different loaded up cars. Personally, I would never do this ... my back seats are down most of the time and I like to put envelopes on my front passenger seat/floorboard. Also, for me a PX would probably just slow me down with the; "I'm hungry... I'm thirsty... I need to use the bathroom, etc.."


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

I was thinking about it and you made sense.


----------



## businessgamer85

I tried with my lil bro. Girl at the booth said they got in trouble for it and a couple got suspended for allowing this.

i got paid when i talked to blue vest



businessgamer85 said:


> he showed me a paper i tried to use shangstas excuse and how people get away with it. he showed me the rules
> he printed them out said whoever says otherwise to ask for the passeger rules print out!
> 
> said people are sneeky and will get terminated soon theyre catching on to them.
> 
> I mostly did this to see for myself
> 
> im extremely prideful I was shocked to get $55.50 paid and offered to drop him return and work.
> 
> he said "happy thanksgiving go home"
> 
> to the ahole in the black car smiling at me like a kool aid man...Im doing Postmates with my lil man and got flex pay  no biggie


----------



## nighthawk398

Shangsta said:


> As an independent contractor they cant stop you from delivering with Pax. Someone snitched to a blue vest at my warehouse and he said they know what goes on. If you get in an accident with pax flex insurance will not cover them


Don't you have commercial insurance to cover you as well??? I know GEICO offers insurances that covers Amazon delivers, not sure there view on passengers


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

I asked for the paper they wouldnt give me a copy but ask the african american guy blue vest shaved head in commerce (sorry to describe but no one has a name badge there ). he said even during deliveries they're not allowed, the official amazon flex rules he showed me said it, he also said it's on our training videos. I told him flexers said theres no such thing, But its on a amazon video I linked. He said "Well its In OUR TRAINING"

*ahem which i linked.

ask for the passenger rules...as funny as it sounds


----------



## LA Cabbie

Damn this is turning more and more into the Middle East. Child labor. 

The city of la will soon permit food vendors on the streets. How about we start a kosher/halal food stand?

I'm sure it will be a welcome break from all the Mexican food.

Who's with me?


----------



## businessgamer85

I've seen kids delivering packages...having one as a pax is one thing. making them work is illegal and I'm sure the customer will report such things anyways


----------



## Shangsta

businessgamer85 said:


> I've seen kids delivering packages...having one as a pax is one thing. making them work is illegal and I'm sure the customer will report such things anyways


Realistically if you get your package in good condition and in reasonable time you arent going to care who gave it to you or take the time to complain.

Making them work being illegal is half true. While a kid cant hold an official job, a parent can make their kid help them in anything. Think of all the kids who help their parents on farms.


----------



## LLXC

My SO does runs with me sometimes. I have seen the same from a few other drivers. I don't think the dispatchers care, and usually don't notice. Dispatcher helped me carry bags to my car yesterday and saw my SO sleeping in the passenger seat. He didn't react/say anything.

I like her company. SO will sometimes help me if I'm in a place where it's impossible to find parking. As long as I do my job, I think the dispatcher doesn't care. If some big wig from Amazon shows up and sees it, they might say something. When they do, I guess it's time to find another paying hobby, heh.


----------



## businessgamer85

Shangsta said:


> Realistically if you get your package in good condition and in reasonable time you arent going to care who gave it to you or take the time to complain.
> 
> Making them work being illegal is half true. While a kid cant hold an official job, a parent can make their kid help them in anything. Think of all the kids who help their parents on farms.


I worked when i was 8 with my mom cleaning places. im just saying this from seeing what happened to a neighbor who did make his 6 kids work all day in a store they got reported to child services.

Im 25 now i dont know if things changed from 5 yrs ago...This is why I thought child labor was illegal then the other poster saying "child labor". I took my lil bro with me and if you guys recall blue vest gave me the rules for pax and said they got in trouble for allowing it in the past (that day I got free pay). they kept looking inside my car this time too...:/
The girl also asked to report anyone loading pax if i see any but I hate socializing and talking to people plus I know people work hard cant get a sitter or just single or whatever



LLXC said:


> My SO does runs with me sometimes. I have seen the same from a few other drivers. I don't think the dispatchers care, and usually don't notice. Dispatcher helped me carry bags to my car yesterday and saw my SO sleeping in the passenger seat. He didn't react/say anything.
> 
> I like her company. SO will sometimes help me if I'm in a place where it's impossible to find parking. As long as I do my job, I think the dispatcher doesn't care. If some big wig from Amazon shows up and sees it, they might say something. When they do, I guess it's time to find another paying hobby, heh.


It depends on the person I agree and where you work at...Mine is full of arrogant bastards minus flexers/amazonians who respect me.


----------



## TruegamerSeymour

"Since the mid-19th century there were a number of political movements to reform or eliminate child labor. A number of laws were passed designed to protect child laborers from bad working conditions and *allow children to stay in school and receive an education before entering the workforce*."
http://www.workplacefairness.org/child-labor

These kids better get a new toy or game because flex pays almost 60 an if theyre "helping out" I'm sure they deserve it lol.


----------

